# Ford industrial engine cooling fan pulley



## ericknight (Jul 22, 2010)

Had to remove the cooling fan belt on my chipper to install new alternator belt, and discovered that my cooling fan pulley bearing is worn out. Part circled in yellow on picture is what i'm talking about. 





Anyone know where I can order a new one? I don't need the pulley, just the bearing.


----------



## brisawyer (Jul 23, 2010)

Pull it apart and look on the bearing somewhere on the shield will be a number. If no number measure id and od. Call your local bearing house they should be able to get it. You have some belt alignment issues you need to fix too.


----------



## ducaticorse (Jul 26, 2010)

call foley engine in Worcester MA, they have them.


----------



## ericknight (Aug 1, 2010)

brisawyer said:


> Pull it apart and look on the bearing somewhere on the shield will be a number. If no number measure id and od. Call your local bearing house they should be able to get it. You have some belt alignment issues you need to fix too.


I was fixing the belt alignment problem when I discovered the bad bearing. I determined that the Ford part number for the fan hub assembly is E5JL-8625-BA. I found one here http://www.grahamparts.com/parts_info.php?part=E5JL*8625*BA with a list price of $310.40, ouch! I took apart my old assembly and took the old bearing down to my local NAPA to see what they could come up with. It was very corroded and no numbers could be found on it, but they came up with a replacement, bearing number 885165-1 for $14.69. http://www.napaonline.com/Search/Detail.aspx?R=BRG8851651_0006542607 I put it back together and it's much quieter now. Here's a pic of the old & new bearings side by side, and the part number in case anyone else needs to order one.



I had to buy a new snap ring for 70 cents to hold the pulley on but didn't get a picture or part number of it, it's common and was in stock.


----------

